# Top 3 Over-Rated Current UFC Fighters



## derek1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Curious what everyone else thinks. Here is my top 3:

1. Rich Franklin
2. Michael Bisping
3. Mauricio Rua (as of late)

...and of all time (if they still fight???)

1. Tito Ortiz
2. Matt Serra


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Thiago Silva.
Thiago Silva.
Thiago Silva.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

derek1 said:


> 1. Tito Ortiz
> 2. Matt Serra


Dude what are you even talking about? Tito Ortiz was dominating fools for a 6 fight win streak, then a 5 fight win streak (even though 2 of those was a very disturbed Shamrock). He also took the current LHW champion to a draw because Rashad grabbed onto the fence. I hate Tito's gigantimus head as much as anyone else, but the dude was/kinda is dominate. Also, Matt Serra....what the ****?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Joe Lauzon
Thiago Silva
Frank Mir

That about sums it up.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

All time: 

1. Randy


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

People don't really over-rate Matt Serra I think it's a pretty well known fact he sucks a fat one.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

1. Michael Bisping
2. Thiago Silva
3. Dan Henderson


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Bisping is sooo overrated... In yet, he's only lost against Rashad Evans which was a split decision loss.


----------



## Brad B (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Roger Huerta
2. Brandon Vera
3. Mike Swick


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Bisping
Mir
Henderson


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Brad B said:


> 1. Roger Huerta
> 2. Brandon Vera
> 3. Mike Swick


All people do is talk shit about the first 2. 

They aren't rated by anyone.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would say 
1-Thiago Silva - Only thing he's done is look good against Mediocre opponents

2-Brandon Vera - Same story as above. Until he got worked for a decision by Sylvia, everyone thought he was the next fedor simply because the guy destroyed a Crappy, rehabing Frank Mir. Whoopty do Basil.

3-Dan Henderson - Lay N Pray's his way for a decision. When a guy has 13 decision wins, 5 of them split decisions, it tells you that he has gotten some lucky wins for sure. Way overrated IMO. Definitely fights to outpoint, not really to finish.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

1 - Huerta is one that comes to mind. He has mad skills but he is not top level material yet. I never had one ounce of faith that he'd get past Florian.

2 - Liddell is overrated. If I went into further details I would probably become angry so let's move on.

3 - Lesnar as of right now is overrated. He has the ability to become great in the future but right now I think people overstate his skills.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Bisping
Maia
Mir
Carwin
T. Silva


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> Bisping
> Mir
> Henderson


You read my mind.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Bisping
> Maia
> Mir
> Carwin
> T. Silva


Someone didn't read the Top 3 part ..... :thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Someone didn't read the Top 3 part ..... :thumb02:


I couldn't pick just three between them...so I figured all of them.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I would say
> 1-Thiago Silva - Only thing he's done is look good against Mediocre opponents
> 
> 2-Brandon Vera - Same story as above. Until he got worked for a decision by Sylvia, everyone thought he was the next fedor simply because the guy destroyed a Crappy, rehabing Frank Mir. Whoopty do Basil.
> ...


Hendo is overrated because he goes to the judges a lot? So what does that make someone like Machida I don't think anyone will say he is overrated.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I would say
> 1-Thiago Silva - Only thing he's done is look good against Mediocre opponents
> 
> 2-Brandon Vera - Same story as above. Until he got worked for a decision by Sylvia, everyone thought he was the next fedor simply because the guy destroyed a Crappy, rehabing Frank Mir. Whoopty do Basil.
> ...


1. Thiago is going to lose to Machida but he would beat most Light Heavys. Rashad and Rich would beat him. 

2. How is Vera overrated ? By the UFC, yes. Not by any MMA fans. 

3. I gotta agree. He's lost to all the top guys yet gets a free pass because of his "toughness" from fighting Big Nog (Rogan has to mention it every 2 minutes in every one of his fights). Also, his KO win over Wand is supposed to be looked at as some sort of career defining win yet Wand has looked really really bad lately.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how is shogun overrated? everyone thinks he's shit...if anything he's underrated....

and i don't even like shogun

fighters that are overrated right now:

1. cain velasquez
2. dan henderson
3. joe stevenson


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

bisping
heath herring
hermes franca


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Hendo is overrated because he goes to the judges a lot? So what does that make someone like Machida I don't think anyone will say he is overrated.


Not simply because he goes to the judges, but because of how he does it. Also, the split decisions indicate that his record looks better than it really is.



> 1. Thiago is going to lose to Machida but he would beat most Light Heavys. Rashad and Rich would beat him.
> 
> 2. How is Vera overrated ? By the UFC, yes. Not by any MMA fans.
> 
> 3. I gotta agree. He's lost to all the top guys yet gets a free pass because of his "toughness" from fighting Big Nog (Rogan has to mention it every 2 minutes in every one of his fights). Also, his KO win over Wand is supposed to be looked at as some sort of career defining win yet Wand has looked really really bad lately.


You assume that Thiago would beat most top LHW's, but there really isn't any good justification for it. Who has he beat to indicate that he would beat any other top 10 LHW's?

And you are right that Vera isn't overrated anymore. He was stupidly overrated before the Sylvia fight. Since then, he has looked like a solid gatekeeper at best.



> 3. joe stevenson


I guess I would say that Stevenson was overrated, but has recently been exposed as a solid gatekeeper at best.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thiago Silva
Demian Maia
Nate Diaz


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

JT42 said:


> Thiago Silva
> Demian Maia
> Nate Diaz


Wow, Demian Maia? You are going to get some hate for this one.

But he is overrated. After he beat Herman, there were like 3 threads saying that this guys could beat Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Karo Parysian - mediocre fighter who burst onto the scene and never lived up to the potential, the WW Brandon Vera the only differance is that everyone has such a hard on for judo that they fail to notice Karo's short comings.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Hendo is overrated because he goes to the judges a lot? *So what does that make someone like Machida I don't think anyone will say he is overrated.*


I will!.....Machida is overated.

Now my top 3 are:

1) Brock 
2) Nate Diaz
3) Mike Swick

Honorable mention goes to Karo, Lyoto and Shogun.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Michael Bisping
Roger Huerta
BJ Penn (Yeah not because I hate him, because it's the god damn truth)
Tito Ortiz (before he left)
Karo Parisyan


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

People saying Hendo is overrated makes me cry. Yeah, dude got some gift decisions, but his only actual losses have come to Wandy, Arona, Big Nog, Lil Nog, Misaki, Rampage and Anderson. Hardly a list of nobodies. He's been competing at elite levels for over 10 years now. He's 38, and still a top 10 fighter in two divisions. I can see a case for him being overrated at MW, because he's never really performed to his potential there, but at LHW or overall, dude is definitely not overrated.

My three are:

1) Thiago Silva
2) Shogun (Say what you will about people saying he's garbage now, but I bet they all still rate him in or close to the top 5)
3) Gabe Gonzaga (nobody really rides his nuts like they used to after the Cro Cop fight, but I still feel hard-pressed to put him in the top 10, which most do with ease)


----------



## wayne2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Joe Lauzon
> Thiago Silva
> Frank Mir
> 
> That about sums it up.


what the **** you on about joe lauzon is awsome, he isnt overrated at all, no one says he is the best, he is a good fighter.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

1. Randy couture occupies all 3 spots
4. Bisping
5. I guess Thiago makes sense


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Brock Lesnar
Thiago Silva


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Thiago Silva should be at the top of everyone's list. The guy has taken on fighters who aren't even in the top 10 for the UFC and people consider him practically one of the best in the world.

He fills all 3 spots for my list.

If The Sandman didn't "injure" himself in the fight they were having, I think he would've crushed him. Well he was up until that point.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

everyone is forgeting what OVER-RATED means, stop listing fighters that have proved themselves....

3 most over-rated

-brock

-houston alexander

-junie browning

ENOUGH SAID:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Brock - The guy is talented but he gets more credit then he deserves. In a lot of ways he reminds me of Sokky. And I think some people are a bit too high on him. He's got a shit load of talent though.

Cain Velasquez - I love the guy. He's IMO the future of the HW division has so much talent it's scary but he's a bit overrated around here. Now he does have a good win over O'brien who I would put on an underrated list if we had one but Some people put him a bit too high when ranking HW's ATM.

Nate Diaz - I think the guy is good but I fail to see how he will grow into a top 10 fighter. The guy has a dangerous guard that's about the extent of his MMA game and I don't see him growing into a powerful striker or a takedown artist anytime soon.

Honorable mention because he's not that overrated anymore but I still get angry about him is Joe Lauzon.

This kid got hyped up on here crazy amounts and he was never all that good. He has an above average top game and everything else about him is either average or below average.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think somebody needs to explain what overated means to ufc4lide, he tells everyone to quit pointing to fighters that havent proved themselves then say Junie Browning is overated, I mean the guy isnt very good but everyone knows that and rates him as sucking therefore he is rated exactly where he should be,same with Houston, Alexander hasnt been overated in a long time, he was exposed and everone knows he is mediocre now. Lesnar well it may be a popular opion but the guy took out Couture on his 4th proffessional fight and won the title, he may not be the best but it certainly deserves alot of his hype.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic Lesnar is a great talent and he is very skilled but some people are putting him in the top 2 or 3 HW's and honestly 2 wins one that's not really all that impressive over Herring isn't top 2 or 3.

I mean the Herring win was great when looking at Brock's expierence level but if we are judging him as a top HW it's a pretty average win. The Couture win was very good for any HW but 1 great win isn't a top 2 or 3 fighter IMO.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I think somebody needs to explain what overated means to ufc4lide, he tells everyone to quit pointing to fighters that havent proved themselves then say Junie Browning is overated, I mean the guy isnt very good but everyone knows that and rates him as sucking therefore he is rated exactly where he should be,same with Houston, Alexander hasnt been overated in a long time, he was exposed and everone knows he is mediocre now. Lesnar well it may be a popular opion but the guy took out Couture on his 4th proffessional fight and won the title, he may not be the best but it certainly deserves alot of his hype.


His hype was there before he beat Couture who also is overrated. Couture has more gift title-shots then any other 3 fighters in the history of the sport combined. Lesnar is being hyped as the best in his weightclass in the world. The guy has only strength...that is it. He got outwrestled by a guy that weighed 60-70 lbs less then him and is 20+ years older. He has no technique when it comes to anything. And this is the best in the weightclass. No wonder it is my least favorite class.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Wow, Demian Maia? You are going to get some hate for this one.
> 
> But he is overrated. After he beat Herman, there were like 3 threads saying that this guys could beat Silva.


Yeah I figured I would but I really think the amount of love he gets is unwarranted. He is good no doubt, but I highly doubt he will ever be champ. 



cdnbaron said:


> 3) Gabe Gonzaga (nobody really rides his nuts like they used to after the Cro Cop fight, but I still feel hard-pressed to put him in the top 10, which most do with ease)


This makes me sad  I still ride Gonzaga's nuts just as hard as ever. I honestly believe the dude can be champion and he is by far my favorite UFC HW


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

JT42 said:


> Yeah I figured I would but I really think the amount of love he gets is unwarranted. He is good no doubt, but I highly doubt he will ever be champ.


You must have missed the news flash in my sig...see below for any confusion.:thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

1 - Lesnar. Hes just a freak athlete, hes not a good fighter. 

2 - Palhares. His ground game is nuts, but thats all he has. Its very bothersome to see a guy with ZERO stand up skills. He was also kind of a coward against Hendo as he just laid on the ground even though Dan was a long way away from him waiting for him to get up.

3 - Heath Herring. Come on, hes just not really that good. Hes just kind of there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Toxic Lesnar is a great talent and he is very skilled but some people are putting him in the top 2 or 3 HW's and honestly 2 wins one that's not really all that impressive over Herring isn't top 2 or 3.
> 
> I mean the Herring win was great when looking at Brock's expierence level but if we are judging him as a top HW it's a pretty average win. The Couture win was very good for any HW but 1 great win isn't a top 2 or 3 fighter IMO.


I would probably rank Lesnar 4th right now begrudgingly, I dont know how you can make an argument for top 3 Fedor, Barnett and Mir are all clearly above him and I think an excellant argument could be made for Overeem although he is limited by the fact that he hasnt fought ranked fighters in a while. The HW division is hard to rank though because everyone has just about lost at some point fairly recently or isnt fighting top guys in MMA (Overeem).



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> His hype was there before he beat Couture who also is overrated. Couture has more gift title-shots then any other 3 fighters in the history of the sport combined. Lesnar is being hyped as the best in his weightclass in the world. The guy has only strength...that is it. He got outwrestled by a guy that weighed 60-70 lbs less then him and is 20+ years older. He has no technique when it comes to anything. And this is the best in the weightclass. No wonder it is my least favorite class.


 Lesnars hype before the Couture fight was always about his potential more than were he actually was as a fighter, Lesnars hype comes from Mir beating Nog oddly enough more than Lesnar beating Couture IMO, alot of people were saying Lesnar could beat Mir in a rematch but he would never beat Nog, Mir beats Nog and almost by default that makes Lesnar king,


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So many overrated fighters out there, hard to pick.

1. Randy Couture - I love the whole idea of someone his age being a Champion and all, but I don't see him as one of the greatest MMA fighters ever as many seem to think he is.

2. Anderson Silva - Yeah, that's right, I said it. Beating Franklin x2 and Hendo is impressive, other than that, having so many rank him as #1 pound for pound makes me sick. I have him at #3 behind Fedor and GSP, and even then I debate myself on #3 between Silva and B.J.

3 - Thiago Silva - Beating Houston and Mendes does not make you good, and people talking about how he is going to jack Machida up is disgusting to read, really.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

wayne2000 said:


> what the **** you on about joe lauzon is awsome, he isnt overrated at all, no one says he is the best, he is a good fighter.


There are people on here saying guys like Chuck Liddell, Demian Maia, and Tito Ortiz are over rated and you call me out cause I said Lauzon is? That was very unexpecting, haha.

A lot of people give this guy credit when he hasn't beaten anyone good. He is not as over rated now, but before he faced Florian, he was definitely over rated. It seemed obvious to me.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would probably rank Lesnar 4th right now begrudgingly, I dont know how you can make an argument for top 3 Fedor, Barnett and Mir are all clearly above him and I think an excellant argument could be made for Overeem although he is limited by the fact that he hasnt fought ranked fighters in a while. The HW division is hard to rank though because everyone has just about lost at some point fairly recently or isnt fighting top guys in MMA (Overeem).


Personally I have him 5 I think still behind Arlovski because while he lost to Fedor he's still 5-1 in his last 6 and he lost to Fedor I mean how much can we hurt him for that.

Brock will have his chance, a win over Mir would be big. A loss and he will really be borderline top 10 considering he would be 3-2.


On another note I forgot about Palhares before the Henderson fight. Seriously that might have been the worst I've ever seen this forum overrate a guy. Just all the sudden I woke up and Palhares was the future MW king:confused02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> There are people on here saying guys like Chuck Liddell, Demian Maia, and Tito Ortiz are over rated and you call me out cause I said Lauzon is? That was very unexpecting, haha.
> 
> A lot of people give this guy credit when he hasn't beaten anyone good. He is not as over rated now, but before he faced Florian, he was definitely over rated. It seemed obvious to me.


That is hilarious...that has to be the biggest overreaction to the least deserving call out in this thread.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wanderlei Silva - I think his time has come and passed.

Dan Henderson - Franklin should have won their last fight and he hasn't looked that great in any of his recent fights.

Shogun - Although most real fans are very disappointed in him there still seems to be a lot of hype around him. He is going to have to prove something to me to get off this list.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

Noguria- i have not been impressed with his performance in the octagon at all, im sure i will be getting flammed for this but i think its very tue.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Randy is far from overrated for a small 45 year old heavyweight and Nogueira is a different fighter now than he was 3 years ago

Now, not to say any of these guys don't have the skills to get the job done, I don't see it right now. 

1.)Thiago Silva
2.)Bisping
3.)Shane Carwin


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> Bisping
> Maia
> Mir
> Carwin
> T. Silva


Phh says the guy with the Lesnar avatar and sig......its going to be really funny when "overated" Mir breaks your paper champions arm.

For me I would obvoisly go with Lesnar and Shogun....thers more those are the main two that come to my mind.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Keith Jardine
2. Brock Lesnar
3. Dan Henderson

No particular order. Keith Jardine has some big wins but has been mauled way too many times to be considered a top guy. Brock is thought of by many to be the man, and he just has not had the chance to prove it yet. And with the recent loss to Mir I just don't see it. Hendo is a very good fighter but has shown no improvement for a while and has not looked that impressive to me since coming to the UFC.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Randy is far from overrated for a small 45 year old heavyweight


That's all well and good, besides the fact that we were talking about all time. 

Couture nuthuggers are pathetic. Maybe the worst on this forum.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Randy is far from overrated for a small 45 year old heavyweight


Where do you rank him at HW? I bet it is higher then he should be.

He is 16-9 and all losses were by sub or KO. Almost half his wins were by decision. And he never worked his way up to a title shot except the first one. Old or not, he is being overrated. But he didn't make my list as overrated.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> So many overrated fighters out there, hard to pick.
> 
> 1. Randy Couture - I love the whole idea of someone his age being a Champion and all, but I don't see him as one of the greatest MMA fighters ever as many seem to think he is.
> 
> ...


You forgot Nate the Great!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jardine goes from overrated to underrated faster than any fighter. He can put up a nice tactical and gritty performance, but can be bounced when a guy presses him. 

To Henderson's credit his first fight was against a very game Rampage and took him to a close decision and the only guy to take a round away from Anderson yet. He's looked like an elite fighter in his UFC run thus far


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Jardine goes from overrated to underrated faster than any fighter. He can put up a nice tactical and gritty performance, but can be bounced when a guy presses him.


It's all Greg Jackson's fault. 

I mean seriously, leg kicks against Wand ?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Jardine goes from overrated to underrated faster than any fighter. He can put up a nice tactical and gritty performance, but can be bounced when a guy presses him.
> 
> To Henderson's credit his first fight was against a very game Rampage and took him to a close decision and the only guy to take a round away from Anderson yet. He's looked like an elite fighter in his UFC run thus far



Ya I think Henderson is good, although his performance against Franklin wasn;t the greatest then again that fight wasn't very good.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

1. *Diego Sanchez* - I don't know if he is just a fan favourite or people think he's a great fighter. Either way he gets too much love.

2. *Thiago Silva* - Doesn't have the speed or stand up to worry most top LHW's.

3. *Frank Mir* - Far too much hype about his win over Nog. I see Mir as a weaker Herring with extra Jitz. I don't think Mir would beat Gonzaga, Kongo, Valesquez, Carwin or Lesnar.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

1.Machida
2.Thiago Silva
3.Nogueira


In itself, #1 was not overrated until some people started saying he was boring, and all of a sudden you had all those "omg hes so technical" people putting him as the next great lhw champ of all time. I cant believe he is getting a title shot if he wins against my #2 overrated pick, hes uberretarded.

#2, came out of nowhere and now fights Machida for probably another fight and then a title shot... at least he is not getting a title shot right away also providing he wins.. The only reason(or at least for a huge part of his fan base) he is "popular" is because a lot of people dont like machida, which includes me, but doesnt make me more of a fan. Maybe he can go places, he could have potential, but thats to be proven.

#3, well i guess it depends. I underrated heavily Frank Mir when Nogueira fought him, and i guess i did expect Nogueira to do slightly better.. but if anybody still thinks hes top 5, he is overrated. Sad to say, but thats the reality today.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> You forgot Nate the Great!


Yeah, Nate is a good win, but not as impressive as the others I mentioned, so I just left it out. Either way, still doesn't change my opinion that even though he is a great fighter, he is overrated.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Too bad he already beat lesnar lol



ALSO:
Jardine. big wins, but also huge pitfalls

Liddell. It's just now become okay to bash Chuck. I've always found him overated though. Like couture he barely ever works his way to title shots (loses title, wins a fight, gets title shot WTF!?). He's always been so one dimensional in my eyes and just nto a "complete" fighter like the likes of GSP, BJ, Forrest and so many of the "New Generation" of fighters are.

Lesnar. Flat out the dude wins because he's a big dude with heavy hands. His strikes are hardly accurate, he got worked by couture in wrestling when he's supposed ot be an awesome wrestler, he has no idea what the words "Brazillian Jiu Jitsu" mean. He has a lot of room for his raw talent but it seems he's content beating up dudes because he's huge. I'm thinking Mir is going to tear something off him again.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Where do you rank him at HW? I bet it is higher then he should be.
> 
> He is 16-9 and all losses were by sub or KO. Almost half his wins were by decision. And he never worked his way up to a title shot except the first one. Old or not, he is being overrated. But he didn't make my list as overrated.


Got to disagree on the title shot argument.
-Returns to get the belt back from Randleman (he never lost it)
-Again returns to beat Pedro Rizzo twice
-Loses to Josh Barnett, later revealed that Barnett was on steroids. Couture however requests that the UFC and athletic commission not take the win away from Barnett. So with Barnett gone they set up a title fight between Couture and Rodriguez
-Couture loses and is placed in a interim title fight for the 205 pound title. A division that was very weak at the time and he was basically used as a name for Liddell. 
-Winning the interim title, gets a shot at Ortiz and wins.
-loses the belt on a technicality to Belfort, wins the rematch. 
-Couture returns to save the terrible heavyweight division as there is literally nobody for Sylvia to fight

Way too lengthy a post, but after all that you can see that every fight in the UFC besides the Belfort and Van Arsdale fight was a title fight, most of which he won. 

Randy would still give most heavyweights problems. http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/2/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-15969 As far as that list goes I'd give him a damn good chance against most of them



Hellboy said:


> It's all Greg Jackson's fault.
> 
> I mean seriously, leg kicks against Wand ?


True stuff. Wanderlei Silva is not the kind of fighter you want to be moving in and out on with leg kicks off all things.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Machida

Bisping

Shogun


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Where do you rank him at HW? I bet it is higher then he should be.
> 
> He is 16-9 and all losses were by sub or KO. Almost half his wins were by decision. And he never worked his way up to a title shot except the first one. Old or not, he is being overrated. But he didn't make my list as overrated.


Randy has fought intense competition all the time though. Yeah, those 9 loses make his record look like crap, but hes still beat some great fighters and lost to great fighters as well. Its not like he was a great fighter and lost to someone like... Jardine.....


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Forrest Griffin
Bisping
Kenny Florian

Oh yeah, and don't be dissin' on Randy!


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> Thiago Silva.
> Thiago Silva.
> Thiago Silva.


Aw come on damone, I've got points ridin on him for saturday. Don't say that or I won't be able to sleep the next 2 nights. 


But, yeah...... It's gonna be fun watching him get picked apart.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bisping
Lesnar
Lesnar


I can't stand nuthuggers for these two.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Randy has fought intense competition all the time though. Yeah, those 9 loses make his record look like crap, but hes still beat some great fighters and lost to great fighters as well. Its not like he was a great fighter and lost to someone like... Jardine.....


No but he has lost twice to a guy that has. All his losses are from finishes and almost half his wins he didn't finish. That wouldn't be so much of a big deal, but he lost 9 out of 25 fights. That is 36% of his fights. He won a HW tournament and beat Steven Graham (that earns him recognition)...he then got a title shot against Maurice Smith (23 and freaking 12 record)...since then he hasn't earned shit. Since hten he lost 2 fights out of the UFC and came back to win another HW title...then leaves and loses another fight...then comes back and defends his title...then loses to Barnett and gets another title shot...loses that...and gets another title shot...wins one (wow thought that would never happen) and unifies against Tito...wins that and loses it to Vitor...then another immediate title shot and he wins it back....then he loses it to Chuck and they let him earn a rematch this time by feeding him a shark by the name of Van Arsdale...wins that and gets another shot...loses it and retires...until he convinces Dana to let him fight Tim in what was one of the most boring fights he has ever had....oh did I mention that Tim was the HW champ and he never fought at 225 to earn that shot. EVER!!!!


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

How is Dan Henderson overated? Lyoto Machida is by Far way overated than any fighter....He doesnt stand and bang, Rampage, Liddell, and Wanderlai would destroy him. Those are fighters who put pressure and bang. Belfort would swear this elusive wannabe..........He is boring and would make a boring Champ like Tim Silvia


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

fjurado said:


> How is Dan Henderson overated? Lyoto Machida is by Far way overated than any fighter....He doesnt stand and bang, Rampage, Liddell, and Wanderlai would destroy him. Those are fighters who put pressure and bang. Belfort would swear this elusive wannabe..........He is boring and would make a boring Champ like Tim Silvia


you are very funny...please go on


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

1. Anderson Silva
2. GSP
3. BJ Penn





Lololo just kidding.

On a more serious note:

1. Bisping - After his split decision victory over Matt Hamill not only did he prove how over-rated he is, but he also proved how much of an ass he is for taking as much credit as he did for the win. This guy is so over-rated that he had to run from Chris Leben for 3 rounds. Chris Leben!!

2. Patrick Cote - After watching all the nut huggery after he fought A. Silva I decided that this guy barely loses to Bisping for #1 on my list. The guy just stood behind his jab the whole fight. Maybe connected once or twice. Got hit with all sorts of things and now people are saying a rematch with him and Silva would be interesting. If that isn't over-rated I don't know what is.

3. Keith Jardine - Maybe not as much overrated by the fans as he is by the UFC. I couldn't really think of a strong #3 after 1 and 2. I don't really think Thiago Silva is as overrated as people are saying. Sure he's 13-0 and the UFC is blowing him up as someone bigger than who he actually is, but let's remember Dana has already said he's two wins from a title shot. That's a pretty long ways in a division like the LHW. He's also a pretty big underdog against Lyoto. I don't think this guy's really overrated myself, but back to Jardine. He's continually had big-name opponents since his win over Chuck Liddell which if any of you recall correctly was supposed to be a give me win for Liddell. The UFC just didn't realize how much the MMA game has evolved past Chuck's style. I think since that one win Jardine has been given opponents that are too high level for him, and frankly I'm not really impressed with this guy at all.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats with all the Thiago Silva hate? He is 4-0 in the UFC, he did it against less than stellar competition but thats how everyone starts out. Now he is stepping up his competition and hes overrated? Maybe I dont see it but it seems to me most people believe he is going to be demolished by Machida, its not like he is that hyped up. And if Thiago Silva is so overrated then why is a win over him good enough to put Machida in for the title? If Silva really isnt that good then he shouldnt be a quality enough win for Machida to get a title shot. I mean if you ask the casual fan, I bet this is the first time most of them are ever hearing of Thiago Silva. Maybe im just blind to it but I just dont see him as overrated.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Randy Couture BY FAR

Keith Jardine - He sucks

Thales Leites


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

1- Chuck Liddell
2- Randy Couture
3- Michael Bisping


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Michael Bisping
Kenny Florian
Forest Griffin


----------



## nobbystyles (Jul 14, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> All time:
> 
> 1. Randy


Idiot.



Anibus said:


> Michael Bisping
> Kenny Florian
> Forest Griffin


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused03:

Do you know what "overrated" means??

Bit of a ridiculous thread as anyone that goes out there has my full respect to be honest and all this overrated/underrated stuff is insignificant.

But i will say Brandon Vera gets right on my nerves,i have never seen him look good(against someone worthwhile),supposed top class muay thai,where??i havn't seen it.Just bores me.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeez, where to start. I'm in no mood to narrow all down to 3 like the rest of you, so I'll go by division.

*HW.*

Lesnar - 4 fights
Mir - Dead career > green Lesnar > Punch drunk Nog > Green Lesnar
Velasquez - Sure, good fighter, but he sure as hell doesn't look to menacing.

*LHW.*

Keith Jarine - One of the most inconsistent and IMO lame fighters I've ever seen. How does he keep getting ME's? He's not even appealing. Sorry.

"" ""
"" ""

*MW.*

Jake Rosholt -- F*cking terrible striker. Wrestling isn't the end all be all of MMA.

Kendal Grove -- Well, this was before he fell off the face of the earth, now I guess no one even remembers him.

For the sake of conversation, I'll say Bisping, but he's making worth of his talk. I just don't think he should be fighting Hendo.

*WW.*

Jake Shields -- Terrible striker, weak wrestler. Would no doubt get torn up by most WWs.

BJ Penn -- He beats Matt Hughes 5 years ago and he thinks he can just come up anytime he wishes and get a title shot.

I'm going with 2 as there are some fine fighters at WW.

*LW.*

Clay Guida -- Great fighter to watch, and extremely frustrating to fight. But that's sort of where it ends here. It appears he just doesn't know how to finish a fight. But don't get me wrong, he's a great fighter to watch.

I don't know, I'd like to say wrestling is pretty overrated and overused at LW as it seems like thats all you need, but that'd just be wrong, so I'll keep it to myself. 


Man, I sound like such a flamer, but I love it. I guess this is why trolls do it


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Damone said:


> Thiago Silva.
> Thiago Silva.
> Thiago Silva.


haha.. 

may i add that Thiago Silva is overrated.. lol..

also add:

BJ Penn and Micheal Bisping..

all three of these fighters are overrated..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Funny I actually think Keith ardine is underated but that is just me

my top 3
1.)Fedor 

2.) Cro Cop: not so much now but I always thought he had a fighting style that if yu watched his footage and actually came up with a game plan you could beat him every time 

3.) is a tie between gsp and bj penn. with these guys they have the potential to live up to the hype and ratings peope give them but I dont believe they have cought up to their hype yet. I think they both can live up to it but do I think they are now..not so much 

Now I am a fan of everyone of these fighters I just think they dont live up to their hype


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

M_D said:


> Funny I actually think Keith ardine is underated but that is just me
> 
> my top 3
> 1.)Fedor
> ...


just out of curiosity, how doesn't Fedor live up to hes hype?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

cezwan said:


> just out of curiosity, how doesn't Fedor live up to hes hype?


Seriously? I thought this one was self explanatory

he is a great fighter but does he actually live up to this god among men status people pin on him? the answer is no, no man could.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

He did just finish a top 10 HW and then KO a top 5 (maybe top 3) HW in the first round in his last two fights.

But yeah, I think Anderson's overrated just cos he's not the best PfP IMO and people tout him like he is. Brock comes to mind just cos he's still very much umproven, oh and Frank freakin Mir!


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

M_D said:


> Seriously? I thought this one was self explanatory
> 
> he is a great fighter but does he actually live up to this god among men status people pin on him? the answer is no, no man could.


the answer is yes, Fedor can..

he hasn't properly been defeated, ever.. 

he has beaten the who's who of HW's in MMA..

if you think he is overrated, than he is definitely underrated..


----------



## nobbystyles (Jul 14, 2008)

This thread is getting out of hand now :happy02:

I thought it was bad when people were saying bisping,then they said thiago silva,a man who is unbeaten.

Now frigging Fedor and GSP/BJ :confused03:

The worlds gone mad.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

To say Fedor due to the comment of him being a "God among men" is silly. People aren't being literal about this. It's just a simple, fictional comment.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

1) Palhares -> dude beats Ivan Sallavery and then all of the sudden people are calling him to be the next one to stop Anderson Silva. I remember how many people we're certain he was going to sub Hendo too, I went with my gut and bet against Palhares! 

2) Vera -> His biggest win was against Frank Mir, and this was when Frank was just getting back into fighting after the brutal motorcycle crash, and was in worse shape than Jack Nicholson. 

3) Bisping -> He's a good fighter, but until he faces a top 10 MW I don't buy it. Leben was his biggest win. If he beats Hendo, he's off my top 3. I still think Marquardt, Okami and Maia would beat him.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> 1) Palhares -> dude beats Ivan Sallavery and then all of the sudden people are calling him to be the next one to stop Anderson Silva. I remember how many people we're certain he was going to sub Hendo too, I went with my gut and bet against Palhares!


I think people call out MW's as the next to beat Anderson because they want to believe that there is still competition there. Oh and so they can say....yeah I called that one like 2 years ago if it ever happens and nothing if it never does. Anderson has decisively beaten almost every style of fighter that MMA has. Each has had their glaring weaknesses , sure, but most fighters do (have glaring weaknesses).....only the few, GSP's, Fedor's, Silva's, etc. have weaknesses that are hard to identify and that is why these guys are touted as the best p4p.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think people call out MW's as the next to beat Anderson because they want to believe that there is still competition there. Oh and so they can say....yeah I called that one like 2 years ago if it ever happens and nothing if it never does. Anderson has decisively beaten almost every style of fighter that MMA has. Each has had their glaring weaknesses , sure, but most fighters do (have glaring weaknesses).....only the few, GSP's, Fedor's, Silva's, etc. have weaknesses that are hard to identify and that is why these guys are touted as the best p4p.


Haha for sure, no doubt about that. People said similar things about Gonzaga when he beat Cro Cop; that he's the next one to beat Fedor. People call out fighters like that just for hopes of bragging rights down the road. 

Now that I think about it, maybe the Gonzaga example is not the best one to use - Cro Cop was a HUGE win for Gonzaga. Palhares beating Salaverry - a mediocre, past his prime, old fighter on the brink of retirement - is not as legit of a win. 

In the end, I think everyone will have to just accept the truth - the sun will rise tomorrow, the earth will continue to spin, and Rob Emerson will still be the most feared fighter to have ever lived.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> Haha for sure, no doubt about that. People said similar things about Gonzaga when he beat Cro Cop; that he's the next one to beat Fedor. People call out fighters like that just for hopes of bragging rights down the road.
> 
> Now that I think abou it, maybe the Gonzaga example is not the best one to use - Cro Cop was a HUGE win for Gonzaga. Palhares beating Salaverry - a mediocre, past his prime, old fighter on the brink of retirement - is not as legit of a win.
> 
> In the end, I think everyone will have to just accept the truth - the sun will rise tomorrow, the earth will continue to spin, and Rob Emerson will still be the most feared fighter to have ever lived.


Judging by the fights since that one...Salaverry proved to be a bigger win actually. CroCop, unfortunately is pretty awful nowadays.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Just the fact so many of you say Bisping is overrated instantly makes him underrated, you numbskulls.

He can only be overrated if the majority of you think he is the best, when its pretty clear that you's don't.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Just the fact so many of you say Bisping is overrated instantly makes him underrated, you numbskulls.
> 
> He can only be overrated if the majority of you think he is the best, when its pretty clear that you's don't.


I think people in this thread have been going off of fanboy opinions...or the less popular. I think most fighters are appropriately rated. 

Most people mention "ifs" when predicting newcomers to be future champions. "Ifs" are easily overlooked.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im sure im forgetting someone but from the top of my head :

1.Bisping
2.Huerta
3.Couture


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

nobbystyles said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused03:
> 
> Do you know what "overrated" means??


Actually, yeah I do, "someone who is given more praise then they deserve."

Michael Bisping-Lost to Matt Hamill, should be no question. And would surely once he faces a better MW then he has faced so far, like Anderson Silva or Dan Henderson, he will surely lose. And does he fight anywhere else but the UK? That's like if GSP fought only in Canada. Yeah he's fought in the USA 3 times and once in Canada, but the rest are in the UK. Fighting in your home country is a huge advantage. And don't use that, "The UFC is based in the US so what about all the US fighters?" 

KenFlo- He is a really good fighter, don't get me wrong, but I feel like he just gets too much praise. I think BJ would beat him, pretty easily. I guess people gave him too much praise after beating another overrated fighter Roger Huerta. Both are good, but are very over hyped. 

Forest Griffin- Needs no Explanation, yeah he beat Shogun and Rampage, who by the way were not the same fighters those nights. But every other fighter like Keith and Tito and Rashad has lost to. I just don't see what people like in him? Is it that he's a brawler or his heart?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Judging by the fights since that one...Salaverry proved to be a bigger win actually. CroCop, unfortunately is pretty awful nowadays.


I wouldn't go that far lol. 
Cro Cop, at the time, was a top HW with some big wins over top competitors, while Salaverry was never really that great to begin with. A win over Cro Cop is always going to be bigger than a win over Salaverry. 

This still doesn't change the fact that Cro Cop sucks now, and will likely not be the same again. What a shame.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

fjurado said:


> How is Dan Henderson overated? Lyoto Machida is by Far way overated than any fighter....He doesnt stand and bang, Rampage, Liddell, and Wanderlai would destroy him. Those are fighters who put pressure and bang. Belfort would swear this elusive wannabe..........He is boring and would make a boring Champ like Tim Silvia


Did any one else catch this? Made me LOL so hard.

As to enlighten you, friend, as to why this post is so stupid, I'll explain it.

Chuck wins because he's a counter striker. When he's forced to go on the offensive he loses. Page and Rashad both had him coming forward and he got blasted and sent to teh canvas looking like a rag doll. Machida would do the same thing to him I almost garuntee it. Okay, maybe not the KO part but he'd at least pick him to pieces.

Wanderlei swings far too wildly to beat him. We already saw him totally dismantle Sokky who I think has a style quite close to Wands. Also wand is moving to MW so its irrelevant.

Page might actually have a chance, if he had a ground game. In case you dont pay attention (obvious!?) Machida is a black belt in BJJ and would more than likely counter punch page for a round or two and then take him down and submit him. Albeit Page does have the best chance out of the three.

Tim was a boring champion because he threw jabs and held people against the fence to win, at least machida peppers people instead of just keeping them at bay with jabs.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Judging by the fights since that one...Salaverry proved to be a bigger win actually. CroCop, unfortunately is pretty awful nowadays.


I really don't see how you can call Palhares win over Salaverry better then Gonzaga's over Cro Cop. Just because Cro Cop hasn't done good since doesn't mean it wasn't a good win.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shut Up!!!! >_<


Crocop Will Be Back!!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Shut Up!!!! >_<
> 
> 
> Crocop Will Be Back!!


ray01:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think people call out MW's as the next to beat Anderson because they want to believe that there is still competition there. Oh and so they can say....yeah I called that one like 2 years ago if it ever happens and nothing if it never does. Anderson has decisively beaten almost every style of fighter that MMA has. Each has had their glaring weaknesses , sure, but most fighters do (have glaring weaknesses).....only the few, GSP's, Fedor's, Silva's, etc. have weaknesses that are hard to identify and that is why these guys are touted as the best p4p.


It's rare, but very good post. Pretty much sums up Andersons situation. And of course every time an Anderson fight comes around people call the upset and just to be cute they bring up the Lutter fight. Well, years later and that fight still holds no merit..at all.

Anyway, top 3 overrated fighters in the UFC:

BJ Penn
Karo Parisyan 
Yushin Okami

Easily the top 3 in my book.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anyway, top 3 overrated fighters in the UFC:
> 
> BJ Penn
> Karo Parisyan
> ...


I could agree with that. Mainly because how people rate them, not that they are that bad fighters or something.


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

far and away...Lesnar

...Thiago Silva

....Franklin


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Anderson Silva
2. Frank Mir
3. BJ Penn


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Bisbing
T. Silva
Evans


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

1. Joe Stephenson: Fought for the title, got a #1 contender fight with Florian and loses both handily. So now what? Headlining a PPV! 
2. Frank Edgar
3. Forrest Griffin


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Karo Parysian - mediocre fighter who burst onto the scene and never lived up to the potential, the WW Brandon Vera the only differance is that everyone has such a hard on for judo that they fail to notice Karo's short comings.


Swick Karo hendo


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

How could anybody be stupid enough to say bj penn is overrated? Who is doing the ratings? All the guys hes smashed or all the nonfighters.


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

jcal said:


> How could anybody be stupid enough to say bj penn is overrated? Who is doing the ratings? All the guys hes smashed or all the nonfighters.


I'm no fan of Penn but the kid does have talent. 

Not to mention the quality of fighters he stepped up to over the years.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

the unknown said:


> I'm no fan of Penn but the kid does have talent.
> 
> Not to mention the quality of fighters he stepped up to over the years.


Yeah, who was that other fighter that had Machida in trouble....what was his name again? Oh yeah there's only one, BJ Penn. 

Lets see, who destroyed Sherk worse GSP or BJ Penn?

BJ Penn is not over rated, he is just a polarizing fighter....like most of the really good fighters past and present...Rashad, Machida, Hughes, Sylvia, Ortiz, Brock, Jardine, Rampage just to name a few. 

There are exactly three really good fighters that everyone fellates including myself. A. Silva, Fedor and GSP.

BJ Penn is hands down the best LW in the world...hands down.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

1) Anderson Silva is over-rated just a bit because of UFC hype, they say he's better than Fedor, I don't think so...to me he's the second P4P.

2) Brock Lesnar. UFC hype machine is trying to make us believe that he's super talent, I don't agree.

3) Randy Couture or Minotauro Nogueira. Randy has 9 loses and that fact says everything, Minotauro has been knocked down in every UFC fight, Frank Mir put him on his ass 3 times, and some people say NOG has good striking...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Halebop said:


> 1. Joe Stephenson: Fought for the title, got a #1 contender fight with Florian and loses both handily. So now what? Headlining a PPV!
> 2. Frank Edgar
> 3. Forrest Griffin


I here ya what the hell is up with that


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

To me:

Thiago Silva (lol @ Damone's first post)
Randy Couture
Brock Lesnar


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

the unknown said:


> far and away...Lesnar
> 
> ...Thiago Silva
> 
> ....Franklin


You neg rep me because I said Fedor was overrated, thanks for proving my point. he is so overrated that as soon as someone mentioned him in this thread you got all but hurt and had to neg rep them. open your eyes kid, I never said he was a bad fighter, he is actually a great fighter but he cant live up to the hype that surrounds him because no one could. I even said I was a fan of the guys that I mentioned in my post.

this thread was for voicing ones opinions on who they thought was overrated. not who "the unknown" thinks is overrated. I am sorry if my views differ from yours. wake up and realize you are on a internet forum not your mamma's basement not everyone is going to agree with you on everything. these forums are for discussion purposes not for everyone to just agree with one another. 

ooh poor baby someone said something bad about fedor oh noo you want a tissue.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> I here ya what the hell is up with that


Stevenson isn headlining a ppv cuz it is free on spike. Forrest is not overrated at all. He dominated Shogun, beat Rampage, and dominated Rashad for 11 min before getting caught. His first fight with Bonnar is also the reason the UFC is doing so well right now.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

M_D said:


> You neg rep me because I said Fedor was overrated, thanks for proving my point. he is so overrated that as soon as someone mentioned him in this thread you got all but hurt and had to neg rep them. open your eyes kid, I never said he was a bad fighter, he is actually a great fighter but he cant live up to the hype that surrounds him because no one could. I even said I was a fan of the guys that I mentioned in my post.
> 
> this thread was for voicing ones opinions on who they thought was overrated. not who "the unknown" thinks is overrated. I am sorry if my views differ from yours. wake up and realize you are on a internet forum not your mamma's basement not everyone is going to agree with you on everything. these forums are for discussion purposes not for everyone to just agree with one another.
> 
> ooh poor baby someone said something bad about fedor oh noo you want a tissue.


Wow, didn't know Dana White had an MMAForum account.

:laugh: j/k


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Wow, didn't know Dana White had an MMAForum account.
> 
> :laugh: j/k


:thumb02:


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

M_D said:


> You neg rep me because I said Fedor was overrated, thanks for proving my point. he is so overrated that as soon as someone mentioned him in this thread you got all but hurt and had to neg rep them. open your eyes kid, I never said he was a bad fighter, he is actually a great fighter but he cant live up to the hype that surrounds him because no one could. I even said I was a fan of the guys that I mentioned in my post.
> 
> this thread was for voicing ones opinions on who they thought was overrated. not who "the unknown" thinks is overrated. I am sorry if my views differ from yours. wake up and realize you are on a internet forum not your mamma's basement not everyone is going to agree with you on everything. these forums are for discussion purposes not for everyone to just agree with one another.
> 
> ooh poor baby someone said something bad about fedor oh noo you want a tissue.


I feel ya man I get neg repp all the time because I like Brock Lesnar and I dont like Fedor. I think I also get neg repped when I tell people it is hypocritical to hate Bisping for stick-and-movin against Leben but love the hell out of Machida for doin it in every fight he has ever had.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Stevenson isn headlining a ppv cuz it is free on spike. Forrest is not overrated at all. He dominated Shogun, beat Rampage, and dominated Rashad for 11 min before getting caught. His first fight with Bonnar is also the reason the UFC is doing so well right now.


I was only refering to the stevenson thing.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> I was only refering to the stevenson thing.


fair enough! I just had to defend my boy Forrest cuz I thought he was gettin attacked lol.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Evans, Griffin, Ken Shamrock (even in the day), HWY Silva, Keith Herring, Houston Alexander, Sokojo, Florian, to name a few.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

mtt_c said:


> Evans, Griffin, Ken Shamrock (even in the day), HWY Silva, Keith Herring, Houston Alexander, Sokojo, Florian, to name a few.


You have to be the most retarded person I have seen on the forum today. Easily.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Stevenson isn headlining a ppv cuz it is free on spike. Forrest is not overrated at all. He dominated Shogun, beat Rampage, and dominated Rashad for 11 min before getting caught. His first fight with Bonnar is also the reason the UFC is doing so well right now.


Spike may not be PPV for you but I happily pay $25 dollars an hour for that channel because hey, MANswers might come on. But yeah, I will clean up the semantics: Joe "daddy please win" Stevenson is featured in the final fight of a televised presentation of the Ultimate Fighting SHHHampionship. 

Forrest dominated Shogun who recently tagged Mark Coleman. Shogun v. Coleman is about as close to a freak fight as you will get in the UFC. It's funny how the Liddell v. Shogun fight was only announced after the Coleman win, huh? But yes, Forrest did beat him.

Forrest beat Rampage. I can't stand listening to the shoulda woulda coulda's after the judge's decision so I will refrain from commenting.

Forrest dominated the first 11 minutes against Rashad? What happened at 11 minutes and 5 seconds? Is that when Rashad started TKOing him...I dunno it may have been 11 minutes and 12 seconds. I will have to rewatch that fight.

Forrest Griffin is a lovable guy, he is kinda like Forrest Gump only without the flat top and retardedness.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Halebop said:


> Spike may not be PPV for you but I happily pay $25 dollars an hour for that channel because hey, MANswers might come on. But yeah, I will clean up the semantics: Joe "daddy please win" Stevenson is featured in the final fight of a televised presentation of the Ultimate Fighting SHHHampionship.
> 
> Forrest dominated Shogun who recently tagged Mark Coleman. Shogun v. Coleman is about as close to a freak fight as you will get in the UFC. It's funny how the Liddell v. Shogun fight was only announced after the Coleman win, huh? But yes, Forrest did beat him.
> 
> ...


Lmao, post of the day :thumb02:


Top overrated fighters in the UFC in no particular order:

1.Shogun - Make no mistake, I ain't jumping on no bandwagon here unlike everybody else. I've always thought he was overrated. He has some stylish kicks and has provena adept when it comes to stomping on a grounded opponents head, but that's as good as it gets for this vastly overrated brazilian.


2. Wanderlei Silva - Another overrated brazilian. Looked dominant in Pride. It's funny though because people say he isn't good right now because he has 'had to many wars'...erm, he demolished 80% of his opponents 1st round...hardly World War 3's, innit.


3. Lyoto Machida - Everybody goes on about this boy being the 2nd coming. I don't get it. Yes, I understand the nature of his 'elusive' style but it's not like it's revolutionary or something. He'll get caught and my heart tells me that my main man Rashad is the one to do it. Hell if my other boy C.B Dolloway felt like stepping up a weight class I reckon he could handle Lyoto.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Hendo is overrated because he goes to the judges a lot? So what does that make someone like Machida I don't think anyone will say he is overrated.


Probably because Machida never was "gifted" with over half of his Decision wins like Dan was in PRIDE.

Most overrated fighter of all-time is Randy Couture. People talk like he's the best HW ever, and he just doesn't have the resume.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Probably because Machida never was "gifted" with over half of his Decision wins like Dan was in PRIDE.
> 
> Most overrated fighter of all-time is Randy Couture. People talk like he's the best HW ever, and he just doesn't have the resume.


I love Randy but I gotta agree there. 16-9 doesn't make you an elite level fighter by any means, yeah he's fought top competition but the way some people go on you'd think he was Fedor or something. I think he only went 4-3 at 205 so you can't even say he's been fighting only bigger dudes over the years either.



The Dark Knight said:


> Top overrated fighters in the UFC in no particular order:
> 
> 3. Lyoto Machida - Everybody goes on about this boy being the 2nd coming. I don't get it. Yes, I understand the nature of his 'elusive' style but it's not like it's revolutionary or something. He'll get caught and my heart tells me that my main man Rashad is the one to do it. *Hell if my other boy C.B Dolloway felt like stepping up a weight class I reckon he could handle Lyoto.*


Haha, I want some of whatever you're smoking. C.B's way more overrated than Machida, by Dana at least.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You have to be the most retarded person I have seen on the forum today. Easily.


i dont like you much, but this made me laugh my ass off

Keith Herring. hahaha. so funny


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Haha, I want some of whatever you're smoking. C.B's way more overrated than Machida, by Dana at least.


Errr, no he ain't. Machida is the most overrated athlete in the sport at this moment of time. C.B is justly rated. He talks smack and backs it up. All the time.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> 3. Lyoto Machida - Everybody goes on about this boy being the 2nd coming. I don't get it. Yes, I understand the nature of his 'elusive' style but it's not like it's revolutionary or something. He'll get caught and my heart tells me that my main man Rashad is the one to do it. *Hell if my other boy C.B Dolloway felt like stepping up a weight class I reckon he could handle Lyoto.*



Joke post confirmed.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> i dont like you much, but this made me laugh my ass off
> 
> Keith Herring. hahaha. so funny


It's cool the feeling is mutual.

And just so everyone knows why you don't like me....it is because I critiqued his grammar. Only after he made like 30 errors since I read his only post in a good thread criticizing someone for their English. It wasn't even bad English. If you can't take criticism don't dish it out man. I was showing you how lame it was and you missed that point. maybe the explanation will help.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Joke post confirmed.


Nothing jokey about C.B Dolloway. What, just because he got caught in an armbar he isn't credible all of a sudden? C.B is fuckin' fantastic and you just wait in a year's time everybody will be on his bandwagon. Just know that i got there first.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nothing jokey about C.B Dolloway. What, just because he got caught in an armbar he isn't credible all of a sudden? C.B is fuckin' fantastic and you just wait in a year's time everybody will be on his bandwagon. Just know that i got there first.


Please, stop. :laugh:


----------



## TeamPunishment0 (Aug 6, 2007)

1.leben
2. bisping
3. i guess ortiz since he still has not signed with anyone else yet


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nothing jokey about C.B Dolloway. What, just because he got caught in an armbar he isn't credible all of a sudden? C.B is fuckin' fantastic and you just wait in a year's time everybody will be on his bandwagon. Just know that i got there first.


6 month striking with Rotten Rob Emerson, and CB could be a future champion.

Also, it's not that I hate Thiago Silva, quite the opposite, it's just that he's a sloppy striker, BJJ guy, who runs at his opponents. Picture a 205 Ninja. Great ground game, but his striking is the shits, and his best win was against Drwal, who is solid, but come on.

That being said, I would not mind a Shogun vs Thiago Silva fight.

I find Bisping to be underrated.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Damone said:


> I find Bisping to be underrated.


Quoted for truth. Bisping has mauled the competition at 185 and, he puts on great fights. I don't bet alot of actual money on MMA (because I don't have alot of it) but I bet you anything the odds makers are going to make Hendo the favorite in their fight. A fight Bisping will win by split decision or UD.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Speaking of Henderson, add Henderson (At 185) to the overrated list.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Damone said:


> I find Bisping to be underrated.


THANK YOU!!!

One of few people on here that talks sense. Bisping IS underrated. People say that he has only beaten mediocre to ok fighters...but wouldn't that suggest that he is at least quality fighter? I've never understood that arguement. 

Anywaays he's the only one representing my country AND he happens to be a very good fighter. It'll either be him or C.B who will dethrone Anderson Silva, assuming Silva hasn't retired by then.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

1. BJ Penn
2. Shogun
3. BJ Penn


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> 6 month striking with Rotten Rob Emerson, and CB could be a future champion.
> 
> Also, it's not that I hate Thiago Silva, quite the opposite, it's just that he's a sloppy striker, BJJ guy, who runs at his opponents. Picture a *205 Ninja. *Great ground game, but his striking is the shits, and his best win was against Drwal, who is solid, but come on.
> 
> ...


I think you mean a 205 Ninja with a brain. Since Thiago was smart enough to not brawl with Houston which is way more credit then I can give Ninja who still thinks he is K-1 WGP champion.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

1.machida - never really seen anything special from him yet... i mean there was the knee against tito... thats it.

2.lesnar - a giant donkey kong. his ground game and teqnique are hard to watch.

3.B.J. Penn - people think he has a chance against GSP. given way to much credit.(yeah i know ill get neg'd for this)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> 6 month striking with Rotten Rob Emerson, and CB could be a future champion.
> 
> Also, it's not that I hate Thiago Silva, quite the opposite, it's just that he's a sloppy striker, BJJ guy, who runs at his opponents. Picture a 205 Ninja. Great ground game, but his striking is the shits, and his best win was against Drwal, who is solid, but come on.
> 
> ...


I can agree with this.

As far as thousands of people thinking he's overrated, it pretty much makes him underrated. I mean no one i really "hyping" him to begin with besides the face of England or something, for people to call him overrated...and is that really overhyping? He's the most famous fighter to come from England, it's just a fact.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

dwn4THECOUNT said:


> 1.*machida - never really seen anything special from him yet... i mean there was the knee against tito... thats it.*
> 
> 2.lesnar - a giant donkey kong. his ground game and teqnique are hard to watch.
> 
> 3.*B.J. Penn - people think he has a chance against GSP. given way to much credit.(yeah i know ill get neg'd for this)*


I think you could consider the fact that he rarely, if ever, gets hit to be pretty special. Even Anderson Silva takes more solid shots than Machida does. I'm not a huge fan of his, but the guys ability to get away from strikes is amazin.

If Penn wins, or if it even is a close decision, you'll be eating these words.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

i make a sig bet on that


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

dwn4THECOUNT said:


> i make a sig bet on that


I would if you were a paid member:dunno: for then it would be a full sig bet


----------

